# Zaha Hadid : Inspirational Lessons on architecture



## Archh.com (Aug 13, 2013)

Born in Baghdad in1950, British- Iraqi Zaha Hadid is the first woman architect to win the prestigious Pritzer Prize, which she did in 2004.

A few inspirationals tips from the world famous architect -> Inspirational Lessons in architecture from Zaha Hadid


----------



## RoshniSharma (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow ! This is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Her style is repetitive and uninspiring.


----------



## rajeshen (Feb 3, 2014)

Amazing...Great learning


----------



## WhiteGerbera (Sep 14, 2016)

The World is not a Rectangle -- _A New Children's Book Encapsulates Zaha Hadid's Inspiring World With colorful illustrations, Jeanette Winter tells the story of the late, trailblazing architect's life and how she became a groundbreaking architect._ Article by AYOUBI, A. http://www.architectmagazine.com/design/exhibits-books-etc/a-new-childrens-book-encapsulates-zaha-hadids-inspiring-world_o


----------

